# Yarmouth Police Arrest Man after Motorcycle Chase



## capepd (May 11, 2002)

YARMOUTH – One person was arrested after leading Yarmouth Police on a chase that reportedly reached speeds of 100 MPH late this afternoon. 

The chase ended when the motorcycle operator lost control and crashed behind the Reebok Outlet on Route 28 near Town Brook Road. 21-year old Steven V. Woods of Brewster was charged with operating to endanger, operating without a license, failing to stop for a police officer, resisting arrest, speeding and operating an unregistered/uninsured/uninspected motor vehicle. 

Yarmouth Patrolman Scott Lundegren was treated at Cape Cod Hospital for a shoulder injury sustained while tackling Woods who attempted to run from the scene. Woods was subdued after being sprayed with OC a mace like substance used by police.

Woods was held at the Barnstable County House of Correction pending arraingement in Barnstable District Court on Monday.


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

Good work Scott. I hope your shoulder heals quickly.


----------



## capepd (May 11, 2002)

Thanks man...ugggh...6 weeks out. Had a disclocation...but caught him!!!


----------

